# drywall on ceiling of bathroom



## oh'mike

That's what is usually used for bath ceilings---not a worry---

Prime--and two coats of a high quality paint and you will be fine---


----------



## Gymschu

Dfarago, there was a time when "Green" board did not exist & walls in high moisture areas were painted & held up just fine. I'm sure installing green board in bathrooms is code so perhaps the contractor should come and make it right. I'll admit, I'm a painter of 35 years & I have painted over tons of regular drywall in bathrooms with no problems. If he won't replace it and you don't want to bother doing it yourself, I feel you can properly seal the drywall with a good drywall primer from Sherwin-Williams or Benjamin Moore and then topcoat with a quality 100% acrylic paint. Personally, I'm gonna say moisture resistant drywall is a bit overrated because anything that continually gets wet and stays wet eventually gets moldy or falls apart.


----------



## dfarago

Thanks guys! I was going to use a pva primer from home depot and the put two coats of Zinssers perm white, does that sound ok?


----------



## oh'mike

Code does not require any thing different than regular drywall for ceilings---

I'll leave your paint brands for the pro painters---I am a Benjamin Moore guy---Never used the brand you mentioned,so I just don't know---Mike000


----------



## OhioHomeDoctor

oh'mike said:


> Code does not require any thing different than regular drywall for ceilings---
> 
> I'll leave your paint brands for the pro painters---I am a Benjamin Moore guy---Never used the brand you mentioned,so I just don't know---Mike000


We always use green (its purple now) board in all of our wets areas especially bathrooms because of the amount of moisture in the air when the fan isnt turned on. To meet minimum code is just getting by and thats not good enough for us. 

If you want new drywall hung then have it done, and be prepared to pay for it if its not in your contract.


----------



## Donning

Absolutely just prime and paint, and make sure you have a good working exhaust fan in the room that will be just as effective as the missed green board option.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

Make sure that you paint the ceiling with a anti-mildew paint or an anti-mildew agent added to the paint.

More Information here: http://paintpro.net/Articles/PP706/PP706_Mold-Mildew.cfm


----------



## dfarago

*thanks guys*

Thanks for all your great tips


----------



## Gary in WA

No greenboard, against code; "*R702.3.8.1 Limitations.* Water resistant gypsum backing board shall not be used where there will be direct exposure to water, or in areas subject to continuous high humidity." From: http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/bathroom-fan-installation-130901/

And it requires 12"o.c. at ceiling install with 1/2": "*R702.3.8 Water-resistant gypsum backing board.* Gypsum board used as the base or backer for adhesive application of ceramic tile or other required nonabsorbent finish material shall conform to ASTM C 1396, C 1178 or C1278. Use of water-resistant gypsum backing board shall be permitted on ceilings where framing spacing does not exceed 12 inches (305 mm) on center for 1/2-inch-thick (12.7 mm) or 16 inches (406 mm) for 5/8-inch-thick (16 mm) gypsum board. Water-resistant gypsum board shall not be installed over a Class I or II vapor retarder in a shower or tub compartment. Cut or exposed edges, including those at wall intersections, shall be sealed as recommended by the manufacturer." From: http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_7_sec002_par013.htm

It does keep us busy replacing it after it turns to cottage cheese, though.

Gary


----------



## chrisn

dfarago said:


> Thanks guys! I was going to use a pva primer from home depot and the put two coats of Zinssers perm white, does that sound ok?


 
forget that part' ,use a quality primer instead( 123)


----------



## oh'mike

OhioHomeDoctor said:


> We always use green (its purple now) board in all of our wets areas especially bathrooms because of the amount of moisture in the air when the fan isnt turned on. To meet minimum code is just getting by and thats not good enough for us.


A bathroom ceiling is not a wet area---Properly primed and painted standard drywall is very acceptable.

The drywall mud is water soluble---If the bath ceilings were subject to the kind of moisture that would destroy the board---that tape and mud would have failed first--

It just doesn't happen--prime with a good primer--add two coats of a high quality paint and enjoy your new bathroom.


----------



## federer

so the finish of the paint is more important: using gloss vs flat latex


----------



## ToolSeeker

Old post but the most important in my opinion is proper ventilation.


----------



## Perry525

Drywall is transparent to water vapor, that is to say water vapor passes through it without problem. Drywall is always full of water and as such provides a 30 minute fire wall. If you don't want water vapor to pass through, paint with either gloss or laytex.
You do not want water vapor in your attic.......so paint.


----------



## ToolSeeker

Perry525 said:


> Drywall is transparent to water vapor, that is to say water vapor passes through it without problem. Drywall is always full of water and as such provides a 30 minute fire wall. If you don't want water vapor to pass through, paint with either gloss or laytex.
> You do not want water vapor in your attic.......so paint.


HUH


----------



## jharris79

ToolSeeker said:


> HUH


http://www.energyvanguard.com/blog-building-science-HERS-BPI/bid/54110/You-Don-t-Need-a-Vapor-Barrier-Probably

"The permeance of unpainted drywall is very high, generally between 20 and 90, so it's not a vapor retarder at all."


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

I use an oil base prime and good cover semi-gloss latex..... I've got an almost entirely closed in master shower.... two showers a day... for almost twenty years with no issue problem.

(Don't even remember if it's green board or just standard... sealed, either is fine in my opinion.)


----------

